# Help needed! Wiring schematic for Fishman KSE set



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi everyone...I got a Fluence KSE set like 2 weeks ago, and given my not-so-great wiring skills, I'm still trying to find the proper schematic to wire it in my Ibby RG with:
- Separate volume per pickup, no tone control, 3-way blade switch.
- Each volume controls voices 1,2 independently for designated pickup, via push/pull.
- Voice 3 for both pickups is controlled by a mini toggle (DPDT switch).

Available resources from Fishman: 
*1. KSE install guide:* https://www.fishman.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/514-300-153_r0-KSE-Install-Guide-Fluence_WEB.pdf

*2. Additional HSH schematic:* https://www.fishman.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/Killswitch-Engage-HSH-w-SSA-1xV-1xT.pdf


My best "guess" so far, based on the KSE install guide is this:







So:
1. Is the schematic correct? Specially the way volume pots are connected to the 3-way switch?, and

2. Since I have no tone controls, do I need to install the caps on the volumes, or do I need different value caps? Or none at all? 

Thanks.


----------



## oversteve (Mar 26, 2017)

it will be like this except for the wires going to push pull switches since I was too lazy to redraw them 
you can wire those green, orange, yellow, blue wires like on your scheme the only thing I would recomend is to connect the yellow wire to a separate pin on the right of blue one


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks man, that was awesome! I took your suggestions and redrew the schematic. Hopefully I finally got it right


----------

